# Four Loko !



## BelCh

They cant ban four loko ! can they ? 

They can't Ban whiskeys and vodkas'... So some stupid college kids got alcohol poisoning ! They could have done that with whiskey ! 

What do you think local , state , and possibly federal governments can do to ban the Energy beer if anything ! 

People say Ohh stock up on your four loko's 
yea that would be awsome if I won the lottery or something ! and Had like a bomb shelter food storage thing goin on but I Dont , I live two fifty too , to Two fifty most of the time .... 
I've Ofton called it crack in a can , sure ... But Somehow I dont think they are gonna be smuggling four loko's in from another country ... Like coke , btw 

It's just I've been hearing about this and I wondered what you thought

They make me fat, happy and Drunk ...
Isn't that the american dream LOL ...
get all drunk and Energized and hurl yourself into random SHiT !!!

I guess whiskey will always do ... But the four loko hype just gets to me ....
When I was recently hitching threw OHIO some kid working at the gas station told me about it for the first time >>> 
I think I shed a tear that night before I passsed out ... I like deh four lokos .... 
I like whiskey too, But I LIVE IN FUCKING AMERICA ! The land of free will , and CHOICE
I'm ranting ! None the less ! let it not Be forgotton 
The Youngsters OUt there , Excperimenting With alcohol .... Let iT be known a 12 percent four is like drinking IDK I forgot , LIke 6 beers To one ~
so be the hype
I guess if nothing else it's like a public service announce ment to the kids ~!
hey this stuff is dangerious ... thats fine..
More four loko for me ~ 
They cant ban it though ...


----------



## CXR1037

Four Loko is absolute shit. 

Absolute.
Shit.

The makers of Four Loko should be drug out and shot in the face. I drank this swill seriously only one time in my life. The feeling afterwards was like getting raped for hours on end by a can of Monster, a giant rock of meth, and sugar. 

Four Loko is what ghetto trash and whores drink around here. I hate flying a sign with all of my heart - but if I needed alcohol that bad, I'd fly a sign just so I could buy something with some kind of soul to it. 

My political ideologies prevent me from saying it should be banned, as I would hope that people would have the common sense not to drink it, but I won't lose sleep if it's never seen again.


----------



## panik

yeah it tastes really shitty and makes me feel way worse than any amount of liquor would. yet I still drink 'em sometimes...it's 1.99 here, what can I say?
haha has anyone heard of a thing called "stack"? it's 12 percent, barely consumable malt liquor stuff, like 1.50 or something for a tall can. uggggghhhpuke.


----------



## Mouse

it wont get banned. they haven't banned sparks yet and it's nearly the same thing.

I really wish ppl would wise up and NOT drink that shit tho. 

I tricked my bf into drinking them. He was all excited that they costs so little I was like "SUuuure I'll buy you a few... what color? U know this stuff is the devil, riiight?" and the next day he came to me and said he shit purple and wanted to die.


----------



## mandapocalypse

Mouse said:


> it wont get banned. they haven't banned sparks yet and it's nearly the same thing.


 
They actually were going to "ban" sparks... but instead changed the formulation. That's why it's fucking AWFUL now. How to differentiate between the old formulations and new, is the old cans still have a plus sign on the top of the can. Unfortunately they are pretty much non existent anymore, which saddens me.... Sparks was my party beverage of choice for a good run there.


Anyways- Four Loko... ughhhghghh... I always find myself drinking that shit, because it's at every fucking gas station and rather inexpensive.


----------



## wildboy860

yeah...I dont think it tastes liek ass liek some people are saying, but definately not the best flavored brew.


----------



## TheNewKid

I drink 4loko erday brah. And im neither white-trash, or ... well yeah, I am a whore. But dont compare that shit to crystal-meth, 4loko aint got shit on my shit. And brah, nobody cares about your deep hatred for flyin'. Did homebums kill your parents or something?


CXR1037 said:


> Four Loko is absolute shit.
> 
> Absolute.
> Shit.
> 
> The makers of Four Loko should be drug out and shot in the face. I drank this swill seriously only one time in my life. The feeling afterwards was like getting raped for hours on end by a can of Monster, a giant rock of meth, and sugar.
> 
> Four Loko is what ghetto trash and whores drink around here. I hate flying a sign with all of my heart - but if I needed alcohol that bad, I'd fly a sign just so I could buy something with some kind of soul to it.
> 
> My political ideologies prevent me from saying it should be banned, as I would hope that people would have the common sense not to drink it, but I won't lose sleep if it's never seen again.


----------



## TheNewKid

You guys should totally see my face right now when I realized that Conner had a new name for the week. Hi Conner! Love you. Still working at home-depot? :]


----------



## wildboy860

thenewkid said:


> you guys should totally see my face right now when i realized that conner had a new name for the week. Hi conner! Love you. Still working at home-depot? :]


 
lmfao . ! . ! . ! . !


----------



## bryanpaul

loco 4 dem lokos !!!


----------



## Mouse

that video makes me want to laugh while I rip my own eyes out


----------



## Diagaro

This thread is bad and you should feel bad!
"no mas quattro lokos!" "EL DIABLO!"


----------



## CXR1037

TheNewKid said:


> You guys should totally see my face right now when I realized that Conner had a new name for the week. Hi Conner! Love you. Still working at home-depot? :]


 

Nah bro. Working in the other world now and doing lots of meditation.


----------



## CXR1037

bryanpaul said:


> loco 4 dem lokos !!!




the best. Anything. Ever.


----------



## BanMatt

They have been saying this shit for years dude. 
I have had stack also. Didn't think I would find something worse than Earthquack.


----------



## Medusa

Any time I drink a shitload of straight-up Four Loko's with people, it just becomes DRAMA....
Everyone goes nuts.

I try to avoid them these days, but I'll drink them if there's a slam going around, especially if it's lemon or cran-lemon. Those are the best.


----------



## CXR1037

I think Four Loko's melt people's brains.

Four Loko, if SM2 brings this up and you're reading this, fuck you.


----------



## Mouse

Medusa said:


> I try to avoid them these days, but I'll drink them if there's a slam going around, especially if it's lemon or cran-lemon. Those are the best.


 
sharing em ain't so bad! no one person should drink a whole one!


----------



## BelCh

I just thought we could have a nice conversation about it/
REally ,you know you drink it , and love it ..

No need to hate... call people nastly names But ya know
SOME people can drink responsibly ... (ie. Not BE a Compleat Asswhole )
Four loko has brought me wonderfull fruity malt liquer happness 

I mean who the shit takes a substance they have never done before
and just way over do it to the point that they are gonna die !
An idot ..
I mean I drink the shit to the point of taking it way to far ...
but it was my choice to let it go that far ... No one shoved it down my throughT

GO AMERICA ... shove every thing else down my throught 
BUT DAMMIT LET ME HAVE MY LIQUERS


----------



## bananathrash

I wouldnt drink the fake koolaid you get in jail, even if it had booze in it, and im sure as fuck not gonna drink any 4loko! I also would not eat 10 taco bell burritos, over 1 really good burrito, just cause they are cheap. -10 punk points!


----------



## CXR1037

I think you mean throat, not "throught"


----------



## mylon

I think he meant a lot of things instead of a lot of other things


----------



## MiztressWinter

Four Loko Ice Cream Float???


----------



## Mouse

how is this a troll thread?


----------



## tylis durden

halfway through a four LOKO as i stumbled upon this topic. Whats your favorite flavor? Uva here.


----------



## bryanpaul

MiztressWinter said:


> Four Loko Ice Cream Float???QUOTE]
> 
> i'll bet a 4loko fruit smoothie woulnt be too bad huh


----------



## Mouse

four loko slushies!


----------



## ChikhaiBardo

My favorite is lemonade. I don't like cranberry lemonade though.


----------



## Justin

I like the orange. Haven't been able to find it in my area for quite some time until just the other day. I remember smelling the slam in poured and thinking 'it all goes downhill from here..". Mission blackout accomplished.


----------



## AnthraxMatt

it does taste like shit so i get a 40 of bud ice drink it down a little then put fruit punch 4loko in it, mmm sidewalk slammer. but thats only when i dont get much kickdown, ill stick to bourbon thank you!


----------



## MiztressWinter

Mouse said:


> how is this a troll thread?



Lol Any thread in re: something like four loko = high possibility of bein a troll thread. lulz


----------



## tylis durden

Tried the Blue Rasberry the other day, thats my favorite so far! I better stock up, the company just agreed wtih the nazis at the State Liquor Authority to stop shipments to New York State. bummer.


----------



## madewithpaint

energy drinks plus alcohol equals crackheads. that's all.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

*new york bans 4lo...in other news..prohibitionists suck cox*

Four Loko Banned in New York - New York News - Runnin' Scared

It was too good to be true. We warned you last weekend that Four Loko, the $3 canned, caffeinated beverage that equals something like six beers and a cup of coffee, was in danger of being banned by the state of New York. Just yesterday we had some indication that Senator Chuck Schumer was not kidding around, and was prepared to go around FDA approval for the drink in order to make sure no one in New York is having any fun. Today, it's looking like a done deal: Four Loko will not be delivered to New York retailers after December 10.

According to the New York Daily News, the State Liquor Authority has strong-armed beer distributors into stopping shipment after November 19, putting the last deliveries to your favorite bodega in early December.

The dual agreements will allow the SLA to fine any shop owners found to be selling Four Loko without proof it was ordered by the deadline, authorities said.

"I hope this will end the sale of this product in the state," said SLA Chairman Dennis Rosen.

Senator Schumer said this was "a giant step forward in keeping our kids safe from these toxic and dangerous brews," but wait until he hears about Bud Light Lime.

The Four Loko company can't really argue. "We think it shows that we are not turning a deaf ear to what's going on: that a select few have chosen to abuse our products, drink them while underage or break the law and sell them to minors," said Jaisen Freeman, the co-founder of Phusion Projects, which produces the drink.

Save your quarters and stock up now.

Beer distributors, Four Loko manufacturer, will halt shipping of caffeinated, alcoholic drink to NY [NYDN]

if anyone here lives in new jersey you could make a penny going over the border to hustle this stuff
many people drink it cause its cheap
I drink it because i enjoy it
if i won the lotto id still be chugging 4 lo with my popeyes chicken

this shits getting out of hand 4los being treated like the new absynth..theres nothing inheritly toxic about it...its so good though that u could drink to much before the alcohol kicks in

This is why even though it will "help" me im suspecious of the welfare state
true i get food stamps
and could use healthcare..but when u absolve yourself of responseibilty of certain issues then whatever fills the void has the right to curb ur behavior
if people r going to demand healthcare from the state
then the state has a resonable right to tell u what to put in ur body

i dont like this
people want to have there cake and eat it to


----------



## whaleofashrimp

*new york bans 4lo...in other news..prohibitionists suck cox*

wanted to edit that litte rant at the end there cause it had nothing to do with the subject...but its not working


----------



## whaleofashrimp

*new york bans 4lo...in other news..prohibitionists suck cox*

more eloquintly put here then i could put it Blame yourselves, not Four Loko - Opinion


......btw...working on my 3rd 4lo now...feel fine


By now, most followers of national college news have heard the most recent moral outrage: the alcoholic beverage "Four Loko." Tales abound of college women passing out as if "roofied" at Central Washington, and campus bans are rumored around the country. Since I have never heard a good thing resulting from the consumption of a full 23-ounce can of the stuff, I do not endorse the consumption of this beverage by anyone of any age. However, banning Four Loko (whether by the state or by colleges) is not the answer to students' irresponsibility.

The beverage is a mixture of malt liquor, artificial flavors, taurine, caffeine, and guarana. Four Loko contains 12.5% alcohol by volume, making it about as strong as chardonnay (13%). College administrators and public health advocates fear that the strength of the beverage combined with flavors that mask the taste of ethanol and stimulants that may make it more difficult to pass out after consuming excessive quantities will encourage dangerous consumption.

The problem with this reasoning is that all the issues with Four Loko are present in long-standing alcoholic beverages. Sweet fortified wines such as port already provide high alcohol concentrations in a fruit-flavored drink. Mixed drinks (from the classic rum-and-coke to the "Jaegerbomb" popularized by the "guido" subculture) contain stimulants in addition to alcohol. Also, anyone who has had a Long Island Iced Tea knows that a very strong drink can have the flavor of ethanol masked.

If Four Loko is to be banned, all alcoholic beverages are under threat from the neo-Prohibitionists. The administrative overreaction at Central Washington and other campuses does not excuse the irresponsible behavior consumption of Four Loko seems to encourage. It is certainly idiotic to mix liquor (40% ABV) with the wine-strength Four Loko as has been alleged occurred at Central Washington.

That said, any alcoholic beverage can be used, and worringly often is used, irresponsibly. This is not confined to any particular marketing campaign, but rather a culture of irresponsible drinking that arises on college campuses. "Drink responsibly" is a trite phrase, but students must resist the temptation to put themselves in harm's way by having "one too many," whether it is one too many Four Lokos or one too many light beers.

It is easy to ban all use of a beverage when it is used irresponsibly. It is more difficult to create a culture of responsible alcohol use. Even if it may be optimal in a perfect world to ban all alcohol consumption, alcohol use is a part of human social conduct and has been for millenia.

Just as the human species survived the invention of distillation, so also it will survive Four Loko. All that that will take is the members of that species using their brains to practice safe consumption. Teaching them to do that is difficult, but must be a priority for public health officials who want effective solutions to unsafe drinking behavior. Prohibition solved nothing. So also will a Four Loko ban solve nothing. It is time to educate legal college-age drinkers, not cut their choices.


----------



## CXR1037

*new york bans 4lo...in other news..prohibitionists suck cox*

As much as I hate Four Loko and think it should be destroyed, I want it destroyed because people have enough class and common sense to stop drinking it.

Unfortunately, that won't happen. If people want to drink that shit, let them. Just don't get pissed off if I kick you in the face when you've drank too much of it at the catch out spot and start making a big scene.


----------



## wokofshame

*new york bans 4lo...in other news..prohibitionists suck cox*

@ conner:
Don't be surprised if I take your foot, start chewing on it and take sizable bites of toenail while it's at my face.
That caffeinated alcohol totally gives me the munchies, man.


----------



## BelCh

*new york bans 4lo...in other news..prohibitionists suck cox*






Nice photo Journalism ... wonder what those chicks did in that hotel room that night/
anyway, thanks for the post.
One more reason not to go back to ny ....


----------



## uliveandyouburn

*new york bans 4lo...in other news..prohibitionists suck cox*

I prefer Joose anyway.


----------



## streetlight

*new york bans 4lo...in other news..prohibitionists suck cox*

Never tried it, they don't sell it here. Sucks that it's banned in NY though...beh.


----------



## CXR1037

*new york bans 4lo...in other news..prohibitionists suck cox*



MURT said:


> @ conner:
> Don't be surprised if I take your foot, start chewing on it and take sizable bites of toenail while it's at my face.
> That caffeinated alcohol totally gives me the munchies, man.


 
GOOD GOD! Four Loko will cause the zombie apocalypse!


----------



## Dameon

*new york bans 4lo...in other news..prohibitionists suck cox*

It's kind of funny. I know alcoholics that thrive on Four Loko, but apparently it kills college kids. Four Loko: Empowers the homeless; kills the rich. I like it.

This whole thing is stupid. You can just as easily kill yourself with a mixture of Mountain Dew and high-proof vodka, if you're stupid. They're going to have to ban all alcohol to stop stupid college kids from killing themselves at frat parties.


----------



## Monkeywrench

*new york bans 4lo...in other news..prohibitionists suck cox*

Oh, big surprise. In a month or two, something equally as horrible for your liver will come out--and every traveling moron will have an addiction to it within weeks. Remember pre-Loko times? Traveling kids will drink blended horse dicks if there's alcohol in it. Don't panic.


----------



## Mouse

*This may make ya sad... four loko news..*

Four Loko maker dumps caffeine ahead of FDA announcement - CNN.com


----------



## sloth

*This may make ya sad... four loko news..*

well thats just sad


----------



## MrD

*This may make ya sad... four loko news..*

God watch the videos, they are too good!
Its funny how they are banning a drink just because of peoples own stupidity.


----------



## Dameon

*This may make ya sad... four loko news..*

So. Fucking. Stupid.
If you ban every product because it can be misused, then you might as well get rid of EVERYTHING because EVERYTHING can be misused. Fucking soda is unsafe if you drink too much of it too quickly, so why aren't they banning soda from the market?

I hate everybody.


----------



## BlewJ

*This may make ya sad... four loko news..*

Hammers can be misused to kill or used to build. That's about my take on all material reality. It's we who choose how to act with what we have. It's hard living in a land controlled by rich corporations. It's good they can't break our spirit and we're still free to feel good about ourselves. So many of us forget how, though, or only do it on a superficial level.


----------



## CanoeTramp

*This may make ya sad... four loko news..*

Why is there 3 different thread on the four loko ban. How about using the search before starting a new thread .


----------



## Mouse

*This may make ya sad... four loko news..*

cry about it.


It's interesting news and each week there's been something new and even more stupid happening about it.


----------



## Mouse

*This may make ya sad... four loko news..*

Oh, and they had a thing about it on freakin' Dateline tonight. 

I find this endlessly amusing.


----------



## shitbum

*This may make ya sad... four loko news..*

I've been getting a kick out of this too, I just saw some more shit on the news about it. Regardless of how shitty it is, banning it is fucked up, and shouldn't happen.


----------



## earthowl

*This may make ya sad... four loko news..*

banning four loko because its making people sick is like banning penuts becuase stupid fucks eat them even though they know they're allergic to it. if its making you sick, either stop fucking complaining, or stop drinking it. id like to continue getting drunk for 3 dollars a day.


----------



## cricketonthemove

*This may make ya sad... four loko news..*



CanoeTramp said:


> Why is there 3 different thread on the four loko ban. How about using the search before starting a new thread .


 
That rule apparently doesn't apply if you have a green name.

But to get back on the topic at hand, how many of you are actually going to do anything about this except bitch to other people who arn't going to do anything about it?


----------



## AggroAppalachian

*This may make ya sad... four loko news..*

stupid...i think it taste like shit but still its stupid to ban it.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

*This may make ya sad... four loko news..*

theyl come out with something different under a different name... dont fret my little drunkards, there will be salvation in the near future for loopholes are infinite :] smile and drink a fucking beer


----------



## whaleofashrimp

*new york bans 4lo...in other news..prohibitionists suck cox*

!


----------



## CXR1037

*This may make ya sad... four loko news..*

You know what? Fuck it, I'm going full fascist. Four Loko should be outright banned because people should not be getting drunk for three dollars a day. 

People should be out creating or achieving things or doing something good for society.


----------



## Mouse

*This may make ya sad... four loko news..*



CXR1037 said:


> You know what? Fuck it, I'm going full fascist. Four Loko should be outright banned because people should not be getting drunk for three dollars a day.
> 
> People should be out creating or achieving things or doing something good for society.



you Do have a very valid point


----------



## Mouse

damn ya'll are a bunch of whiney bitches. they are Merged now, not that it really matters in the end. 

each one offered a different link and is from a different stage of the situation. we also have like 89230759817450981745 train threads.. should we merge them all into one? ha.


----------



## bananathrash

*This may make ya sad... four loko news..*



earthowl said:


> banning four loko because its making people sick is like banning penuts becuase stupid fucks eat them even though they know they're allergic to it. if its making you sick, either stop fucking complaining, or stop drinking it. id like to continue getting drunk for 3 dollars a day.


 The only, SLIGHT, difference is that peanuts are very good for you if you are not allergic to them..


Four loko is shit, who cares. Some of us can regulate what goes into our bodies, and make grown up decisions for ourselves; The ban is for those of you who cant. If you only drink to get fucked up, you really should reevaluate your life and make some changes to it.


----------



## Mouse

watching tv tonight I saw at least 8 different news specials about this very topic. 

you'd think with it being justpost-election time and all that jazz they'd have better things to think about.


----------



## MrD

Mouse said:


> each one offered a different link and is from a different stage of the situation. we also have like 89230759817450981745 train threads.. should we merge them all into one? ha.


 
Same shit, different thread.


----------



## bryanpaul

Mouse said:


> watching tv tonight I saw at least 8 different news specials about this very topic.
> 
> you'd think with it being justpost-election time and all that jazz they'd have better things to think about.


 
you'd think with all the crazy shit goin on in the world and all the neat travel stuff to talk about, WE'D have better things to think about....hahaha............................................................................but nah, i call for a national day of mourning over all this.........this is the kinda shit that fires up that revolutionary spirit in us americans......tax the fuck out of us, tighen the noose of excessive laws and corrupt, untrustworthy police around our necks, send our kids off to die fighting poor people overseas, etc...... but dang it dont yall start fuckin wit my booze......... they done took it too far


----------



## Dameon

It's interesting to me how many people are weighing in with variations on "So what? Four Loko is bad."
I dunno, at the very least, you should be concerned about the government arbitrarily limiting what you are allowed to consume. But I guess it's okay as long as it's something you don't like.



> People should be out creating or achieving things or doing something good for society.


I enjoy getting good and blacked out every now and then, and Four Loko is good for that. Lots of other people feel the same way. I doubt that YOU accomplish something good for society with your every waking moment. Some people get drunk and then create and achieve things, but I guess those people aren't living valid lifestyles because they aren't up to your standards of being productive. Stop being so fucking judgmental.

Regardless of how anybody on here feels about Four Loko itself, the fact that the government is stepping in and telling us this product is "unsafe" without any real good reason for that should bother EVERYbody. Every time this happens, it's another step toward a more fascist United States. Only a moron sees freedoms being taken away and goes "Oh, it doesn't affect me, so why should I care?"


----------



## MrD

Dameon said:


> "unsafe" without any real good reason


 
I can think of a few.....


----------



## shitbum

Dameon said:


> It's interesting to me how many people are weighing in with variations on "So what? Four Loko is bad."
> I dunno, at the very least, you should be concerned about the government arbitrarily limiting what you are allowed to consume. But I guess it's okay as long as it's something you don't like.
> 
> 
> I enjoy getting good and blacked out every now and then, and Four Loko is good for that. Lots of other people feel the same way. I doubt that YOU accomplish something good for society with your every waking moment. Some people get drunk and then create and achieve things, but I guess those people aren't living valid lifestyles because they aren't up to your standards of being productive. Stop being so fucking judgmental.
> 
> Regardless of how anybody on here feels about Four Loko itself, the fact that the government is stepping in and telling us this product is "unsafe" without any real good reason for that should bother EVERYbody. Every time this happens, it's another step toward a more fascist United States. Only a moron sees freedoms being taken away and goes "Oh, it doesn't affect me, so why should I care?"


 


I wanted to type something like this out, but I was too lazy, thank you for that! I could give a shit if everyone hates it, but big brother coming in and trying to regulate ONE MORE THING is completely fucked up. why not turn into full blown communists like china and start limiting the number of kids you can have, and have them tell you what your kid's profession is going to be? Why keep doing it a little at a time?

fuck em all, live in the woods and drink shine. they won't fucking govern me.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

i was visiting friends in orlando...near ucf
we went to a norml party last night everyone there was saying how the 4lo ban was a good thing. it made me sick the rank hypocracy. I think that marijuana is onre of the worst drugs in the world..it makes u paranoid lazy mentaly il, abusive l...i saw what it did to my father.... i have no love for it...but i belive it should be legal on general princeipal...then i see these hypocritical socialist faggots sucking the fdas cock over "protecting people from 4lo" makes me sick
i wouldint call the cops on them for somkeing that hippie crap
my instinct is to kick a stoners ass
but i hold off
but i bet that rat on me if they found out i so much poped a measly little vicoden


----------



## Squidaroo

four loko...... drink have a can add whiskey and it turns to a sidewalk slammer


----------



## AggroAppalachian

marijuanas not a drug...and if it makes you lazy paranoid or a head case chances are youve always been...i like all drugs cept pharms. but still i see no need to ban anything...really i see no need for an "FDA" in general...everyones a hypocrite and no one needs protection from anything they decide to take.also marijuana has been around alot longer then hippies.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

marijuanas not a drug?" then why do you smoke it you fucking mongrel


----------



## Pheonix

no need for name calling, I smoke weed but I'm not a mongrel. to answer your question weed is a drug even though the FDA will say that plants can't be labeled as drugs but for legal purposes they make an exception for weed, peyote and opium. (so they can put them on the controlled substance act)


----------



## AggroAppalachian

well i smoke it for spiritual reasons...but you kan also eat it...fuck the FDA when i think "drug" i think abuse...a "drug user" is way different then a "drug abuser"


----------



## bananathrash

Dameon said:


> It's interesting to me how many people are weighing in with variations on "So what? Four Loko is bad."
> I dunno, at the very least, you should be concerned about the government arbitrarily limiting what you are allowed to consume. But I guess it's okay as long as it's something you don't like.
> 
> 
> I enjoy getting good and blacked out every now and then, and Four Loko is good for that. Lots of other people feel the same way. I doubt that YOU accomplish something good for society with your every waking moment. Some people get drunk and then create and achieve things, but I guess those people aren't living valid lifestyles because they aren't up to your standards of being productive. Stop being so fucking judgmental.
> 
> Regardless of how anybody on here feels about Four Loko itself, the fact that the government is stepping in and telling us this product is "unsafe" without any real good reason for that should bother EVERYbody. Every time this happens, it's another step toward a more fascist United States. Only a moron sees freedoms being taken away and goes "Oh, it doesn't affect me, so why should I care?"


 
"Any real good reason"? Did you really read anything on the topic? 

As I said, some people cant make grown up decisions for themselves. If your idea of a radical society is that everyone should be free to do WHATEVER they want even if that includes drinking bleach koolaid, then youve got a fucked up idea of freedom. The truth is, in such a township, youd be a huge burden to everyone around you. All your friends would have to watch you slowly kill yourself, and all the while youd just be leeching. FourLoko is poison, and the lines gotta be drawn somewhere.

There are things you hope people can figure out for themselves, but if tomorrow McDonalds, cigarettes, caffeinated energy drinks, high fructose corn syrup, among other things, were outlawed, id honestly be stoked. People only consume that shit because its convenient. You can still make fourloko, but youre probably not going to because its so fucking gnarly.



AggroAppalachian said:


> marijuanas not a drug...and if it makes you lazy paranoid or a head case chances are youve always been...i like all drugs cept pharms. but still i see no need to ban anything...really i see no need for an "FDA" in general...everyones a hypocrite and no one needs protection from anything they decide to take.also marijuana has been around alot longer then hippies.


 
Marijuana causes me to have long, painful, terrifying, seizures. I dont like the idea of fourloko or weed, but at least people who drink arent physically poisoning me at the same time.



AggroAppalachian said:


> well i smoke it for spiritual reasons...but you kan also eat it...fuck the FDA when i think "drug" i think abuse...a "drug user" is way different then a "drug abuser"


 
When you use a substance every single day to keep yourself satisfied with life, you are an abuser. Weed isnt a vitamin that your body breaks down for your nourishment, its a drug. If you want to use it, go for it, but its obnoxious to hear stoners talk about pot like its jesus christ and in so is free from the standards similar substances are held to. Weed can still give you lung disease, fuck up your life, and make you a wage slave.


----------



## bryanpaul

wholehearted disagreement with previous post..... opinions withheld ......


----------



## shitbum

bananathrash said:


> "Any real good reason"? Did you really read anything on the topic?
> 
> As I said, some people cant make grown up decisions for themselves. If your idea of a radical society is that everyone should be free to do WHATEVER they want even if that includes drinking bleach koolaid, then youve got a fucked up idea of freedom. The truth is, in such a township, youd be a huge burden to everyone around you. All your friends would have to watch you slowly kill yourself, and all the while youd just be leeching. FourLoko is poison, and the lines gotta be drawn somewhere.
> 
> There are things you hope people can figure out for themselves, but if tomorrow McDonalds, cigarettes, caffeinated energy drinks, high fructose corn syrup, among other things, were outlawed, id honestly be stoked. People only consume that shit because its convenient. You can still make fourloko, but youre probably not going to because its so fucking gnarly.
> 
> 
> 
> Marijuana causes me to have long, painful, terrifying, seizures. I dont like the idea of fourloko or weed, but at least people who drink arent physically poisoning me at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> When you use a substance every single day to keep yourself satisfied with life, you are an abuser. Weed isnt a vitamin that your body breaks down for your nourishment, its a drug. If you want to use it, go for it, but its obnoxious to hear stoners talk about pot like its jesus christ and in so is free from the standards similar substances are held to. Weed can still give you lung disease, fuck up your life, and make you a wage slave.




This has to be one of the most ignorant things I've read on this site. You do realize what you're saying here is essentially, "I don't care if the government is coming in an tightening the noose, I personally don't like that stuff, it's bad!" Well one fucking day here that fucker will be tight and the floor's gonna drop out from under us. 

Do you even know what high fructose corn syrup is?

High-fructose corn syrup is produced by milling corn to produce corn starch, then processing that starch to yield corn syrup, which is almost entirely glucose, and then adding enzymes that change some of the glucose into fructose. The resulting syrup (after enzyme conversion) contains approximately 42% fructose and is HFCS 42.

I'm sick of stupid ignorant people, and honestly when I joined this I was really hoping there would be more of a universal understanding about things like this, but I guess anarchism is just a word people like to throw around and not follow through with. Big brother can hold your hand if you want, and lead you through life and tell you what to do or not to do, or you could have some common fucking sense, and think that maybe drinking bleach wouldn't be such a good idea. It's not a hard concept.

And as far as your seizures, and pot go, I'm sorry for that, but I sure as shit don't get em, so don't go talking shit on weed just for the maybe 10-20% of humans who have a bad reaction to it. Yes, IT DOES HAVE TAR AND ALL THAT BAAAAD stuff, but for fuck's sake, you can overdose on water if you really wanted to, you can overdose on ANYTHING if you try hard enough. Funny enough, there's never been a death from somebody smoking too much weed in one sitting, wonder why that is? Can't say that about many other "drugs". If you don't like the smoke, move to the next room. 

Reminds me of this: Smug Alert (Season 10, Episode 2) - Full Episode Player - South Park Studios


----------



## whaleofashrimp

im just sick of this hypocritical ninnys getting all sanctimonious over the fact they smoke marijuana. look just because its trendy doesint make it not a drug
marijuana is a drug
if it plays a central role in your life that makes you a drug addict
truth hurts
deal with it u ass spelunkering hipsters


----------



## Dameon

Yes, Four Loko is being targeted for "no good reason". It is just two beverages combined: an energy drink, and fortified wine. It's not like there's been a huge amount of issues related to it in the past; it's just that college students discovered it and think that chugging cans of it like it's soda is a brilliant idea. People have been mixing Red Bull and vodka for a long time, which has even more of an alcohol/energy drink ratio. Alcoholic drinks are intended to be consumed by adults who know how to drink a fucking beer, not morons who think it's cool to chug two or three cans in a row. When we drink it on the streets, we're usually splitting a can between two or three people, or making a sidewalk slam and splitting it between 2-4 people and further mixing it to boot.

Mixing alcohol and caffeine is nothing new, and not dangerous under normal circumstances. The PRODUCT is not unsafe; the way some retarded college kids used it is unsafe. You can't blame a product marketed to adults who are supposed to know how to drink alcohol without killing themselves if people then proceed to kill themselves. You can chug mixed liquor and kill yourself way quicker and easier than chugging Four Loko.

And yes, I do think that a person should be able to put whatever they want in their body, and I don't see how that's a fucked up idea of freedom. This is my body, and I should be free to put in it what I want; it does not belong to the government, and it's not the government's place to tell me what to do when it comes to my body. If I choose to drink "poison", AKA Four Loko, then that is my decision and has no real detriment to anybody else.


----------



## wokofshame

found the cheapest way to get fucked up and caffeinated simultaneously is Pay for some Hurricane or other High-Gravity at the Register and while the clerk's eyes are focused on the drawer making you change,
pocket those conveniently small 24-hr energy doodads and just drop em in your pocket. By the way those things are the devil. 
So small, however, that you don';t have to wait for the label to mix if you so desire.

Whistler and BryanPaul @[email protected]!! haha funny shit. where are u these days whistler?

BTW I was readin the other day how tobacco taxes disproportionately tax the poor...... More poor people smoke so gov's actually taxing poor people more than rich people right. And you thought you dint pay any taxes being a travelling badass....
It sometimes is so impressive how fucking stupid college freshmen are.... i guess because i started drinking/smokin weed way younger than that age and they just started is part of it, but still, wow, they do such dumb shit repeatedly for about their entire freshman year.


----------



## the wizard

this shit is like alchoholic surge


----------



## Poking Victim

Tilt must be pissed. They just came out with a new 12% drink.


----------



## Poking Victim

FDA regulations don't impede on your personal freedoms. 
They are enabling you to broaden your personal freedom by realizing you're better off brewing your own shit.
I'm not really threatened by the government telling me what I can and can't buy. 
You're not addicted to Four Loko, you're addicted to buying Four Loko.


----------



## BanMatt

I would like to mention that sodas and hammers do not impair one's judgment. They shouldn't ban this because people are drinking too much and dying. They should ban it because it is acid and will eat your heart and stomach.


----------



## bananathrash

shitbum said:


> This has to be one of the most ignorant things I've read on this site. You do realize what you're saying here is essentially, "I don't care if the government is coming in an tightening the noose, I personally don't like that stuff, it's bad!" Well one fucking day here that fucker will be tight and the floor's gonna drop out from under us.
> 
> Do you even know what high fructose corn syrup is?
> 
> High-fructose corn syrup is produced by milling corn to produce corn starch, then processing that starch to yield corn syrup, which is almost entirely glucose, and then adding enzymes that change some of the glucose into fructose. The resulting syrup (after enzyme conversion) contains approximately 42% fructose and is HFCS 42.
> 
> I'm sick of stupid ignorant people, and honestly when I joined this I was really hoping there would be more of a universal understanding about things like this, but I guess anarchism is just a word people like to throw around and not follow through with. Big brother can hold your hand if you want, and lead you through life and tell you what to do or not to do, or you could have some common fucking sense, and think that maybe drinking bleach wouldn't be such a good idea. It's not a hard concept.
> 
> And as far as your seizures, and pot go, I'm sorry for that, but I sure as shit don't get em, so don't go talking shit on weed just for the maybe 10-20% of humans who have a bad reaction to it. Yes, IT DOES HAVE TAR AND ALL THAT BAAAAD stuff, but for fuck's sake, you can overdose on water if you really wanted to, you can overdose on ANYTHING if you try hard enough. Funny enough, there's never been a death from somebody smoking too much weed in one sitting, wonder why that is? Can't say that about many other "drugs". If you don't like the smoke, move to the next room.
> 
> Reminds me of this: Smug Alert (Season 10, Episode 2) - Full Episode Player - South Park Studios


 
AND.. If you drink FourLoko you are a capitalist, and a victim of capitalist marketing. Youve been drinking FourLoko because Big Brother either directly, or indirectly, influenced your decisions. You defend FourLoko because its fly among the punx: Played right into the creators hands. I dont think we can discuss anarchism in a thread about something like this.

First, 100% of humans do not smoke weed, therefore you cant estimate that its 10-20% that have bad reactions. If there really hasnt been a death "from somebody smoking too much weed in one sitting", which I imagine is an idea you pulled out of your ass and is completely wrong but im too lazy to look it up right now, its only because weed will make you braindead before itll make you bleed internally, which is hardly a good argument. Up the scumfuxx, on that last comment. Ill make sure, if we are ever in the same room, to
light some tires on fire and tell you to deal with it. I was talking about public smoking though.



Dameon said:


> Yes, Four Loko is being targeted for "no good reason". It is just two beverages combined: an energy drink, and fortified wine. It's not like there's been a huge amount of issues related to it in the past; it's just that college students discovered it and think that chugging cans of it like it's soda is a brilliant idea. People have been mixing Red Bull and vodka for a long time, which has even more of an alcohol/energy drink ratio. Alcoholic drinks are intended to be consumed by adults who know how to drink a fucking beer, not morons who think it's cool to chug two or three cans in a row. When we drink it on the streets, we're usually splitting a can between two or three people, or making a sidewalk slam and splitting it between 2-4 people and further mixing it to boot.
> 
> Mixing alcohol and caffeine is nothing new, and not dangerous under normal circumstances. The PRODUCT is not unsafe; the way some retarded college kids used it is unsafe. You can't blame a product marketed to adults who are supposed to know how to drink alcohol without killing themselves if people then proceed to kill themselves. You can chug mixed liquor and kill yourself way quicker and easier than chugging Four Loko.
> 
> And yes, I do think that a person should be able to put whatever they want in their body, and I don't see how that's a fucked up idea of freedom. This is my body, and I should be free to put in it what I want; it does not belong to the government, and it's not the government's place to tell me what to do when it comes to my body. If I choose to drink "poison", AKA Four Loko, then that is my decision and has no real detriment to anybody else.


Well, im sure its being banned because rich lawmakers want their college kids protected from ODing via "chugging cans of it like its soda". I doubt its to save anyone else. FourLoko is NOT marketed to mature adults, youre loko! Country Club is a marketing scheme aimed at rich golfers, right? 

Alcohol and caffeine is actually a really bad combo, which you kind of admit, and just because people drink red bull and jager and will continue to do so, doesnt mean that it should be made so convenient. Ive also heard that more people drive drunk after drinking caffeinated booze, which endangers everyone. You can put whatever you want into your body, but when it starts to affect me, its my call as much as yours. I dont want to get hit by some fuckface driver, or have to babysit comrades or friends. Are all yall second amendment wankers too?




Poking Victim said:


> FDA regulations don't impede on your personal freedoms.
> They are enabling you to broaden your personal freedom by realizing you're better off brewing your own shit.
> I'm not really threatened by the government telling me what I can and can't buy.
> You're not addicted to Four Loko, you're addicted to buying Four Loko.


Word! Plus youll live long enough to be able to enjoy those freedoms, whether or not you like it right now. Theres a lot of better ways to go out that by drinking FourLoko.


----------



## Mouse

this about sums it all up perfectly


----------



## MiztressWinter

Haha I love that damn video. Watched it yesterday


----------



## Lullahz

Four Loko is DA shit! 

And its mah shit!

I want a four loko tattoo that says Lokoliscious!

Im gonna save some and hide them around Nola!

hahahaha!

Get Loko'd bitches!!!


----------



## spoon

Lullahz said:


> Get Loko'd bitches!!!



Fo damn right!


----------



## wokofshame

Quote Originally Posted by Dameon View Post
Alcoholic drinks are intended to be consumed by adults who know how to drink a fucking beer, not morons who think it's cool to chug two or three cans in a row. 

To be truthful, I'd say most dirty kids do the latter when they get the chance. 
Re Bananananathrash: Yeah i love the 2nd amendment too. I dont own any guns right now but i sure as shit love the idea of anything that blows up. Anyone wanna come drink Sparks and blow shit up? What's the real problem behind drunk driving? CARS

i wholeheartedly disagree with some of the opinions here, but i am also quite glad that we dont all agree. Otherwise this forum would be fucking boring and we'd have nothing to debate. If only everyone would welcome dischord and not be like "Do you even know what corn syrup is you retard" or some other arrogant shit.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

Drink your FAXE, have a couple Tims, (Triple Triple), and SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam

hey mother fuckers:
Phusion Projects :: Media Room :: Phusion Projects to Remove Caffeine, Guarana and Taurine from Products

In dif. article i heard it will be out by the 15th. It will be back but without caffeine. My plan? Start buying earthquake and cutting it with coolaid mix and caffeine pills. Should come out cheaper anyway, especially since it's easy to jack the coolaid. As for everybody's philosophy, i don't care. I like getting jacked up and you can't stop me.


----------



## Mouse

those comments from the company sounds super bummed. "daw damn it guys, we had a good thing going here and ya'll fucked it up!" lmao


----------



## MunicipalWaylan

when 4loko is outlawed outlaws will drink 4loko.


----------



## Loseralan

When the FDA first put out the warning on 4lokos they said, "Because caffeine alters the perception of alcohol intoxication, the consumption of pre-mixed products containing added caffeine and alcohol may result in higher amounts of alcohol consumed per drinking occasion, a situation that is particularly dangerous for naive drinkers." Which translates to, "Dumb little chuds can't judge their level of drunkitude.


----------



## Mouse

municipalwaylan said:


> when 4loko is outlawed outlaws will drink 4loko.


 

lmfao <3


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx

*This may make ya sad... four loko news..*

who wants to help me write some jams for sidewalk slams? Four Loko's are a touchy subject, but as for the fact that they are 12%, it works, no matter what the taste (or multicoloured poop)


----------



## jsax

last time i drank 4loko i puked out a second story window
i dont play that game anymore


----------



## Eden

I recently got my hands on a ton of Four Loko. (Much less recently it was banned here in Rhode Island durr) It's nasty as all hell but I can't get enough of it. Sort of like when I first tried Red Bull those many years ago. Fun at parties.


----------



## venusinpisces

I drink 4 Loko for spiritual reasons. This is tyranny.


----------



## venusinpisces

Mouse said:


> this about sums it all up perfectly




Yes it does. And in case anybody took me seriously, I think there are much bigger problems in the world than 4 loko getting banned, like the never ending levels of bureaucracy that makes running a business nearly impossible for holistic health practitioners. You all will live w/o the 4 loko. I know it's hard, but you can manage.


----------



## Heron

*This may make ya sad... four loko news..*

lol fourloko

it got banned because the sensationalist media made a big deal about it. people drink alcohol and caffeine together all the time. why don't they ban drinking coffee and rum in combination or sth? idiots should know their limits when they combine high-disrupting stimulants with alcohol and not think "oh im not wasted yet! i should probably drink more than i can usually handle because fourloko is ~magic~!"

but still fuck the nanny government. also legalize weed.

tl;drant: fuck stupid people, fuck the government


----------



## Nelco

..and we still purchase cigaretes at the store register..


----------



## stonedwonderer

The slam isnt the same anymore without all the stimulants But i guess less of us will be going to jail now


----------



## viking

Four loko doesn't exist in Canada. What does it taste like? Malt liquor and artificial flavors?


----------



## Sc0ut

depends on the flavor, some are pretty good, others taste like rainbow brite threw up in your mouth


----------



## Puckett

Sc0ut said:


> depends on the flavor, some are pretty good, others taste like rainbow brite threw up in your mouth



thats some funny shit and oh so true


----------



## Demo

TheNewKid said:


> I drink 4loko erday brah. And im neither white-trash, or ... well yeah, I am a whore. But dont compare that shit to crystal-meth, 4loko aint got shit on my shit. And brah, nobody cares about your deep hatred for flyin'. Did homebums kill your parents or something?


the fuck. really.'brahh'.


----------



## TheNewKid

Demo said:


> the fuck. really.'brahh'.


Yeah brah. All true train-riders call their freinds brah. It's to make fun of the traditional use. You are obviously not a real brah, or else you would know. Is sort of a brotherhood thing. It's been around since 'Nam.


----------



## bryanpaul

..... long live the 4loko thread on StP!





anybody tried the Colt45 rip off "Blast" ........i imagine it's the same thing


----------



## drunken marauder

I have tried blast ughhh.. It was horrible I just tasted like the sludge from the bottom of a batch of hooch.. Like a big mouthful of grape peels.... And does anyone remember when a sidewalk slam was 211 and the bling bling boones farm???? fuck your 12% I think boones is like 16% I dont remember my liver doesnt allow me to drink shit like that anymore... I'll stick to my water beer...


----------



## bryanpaul

I only use Red Balls for my sidewalk slams


----------



## Demo

TheNewKid said:


> Yeah brah. All true train-riders call their freinds brah. It's to make fun of the traditional use. You are obviously not a real brah, or else you would know. Is sort of a brotherhood thing. It's been around since 'Nam.


obviously.


----------



## Demo

TheNewKid said:


> Yeah brah. All true train-riders call their freinds brah. It's to make fun of the traditional use. You are obviously not a real brah, or else you would know. Is sort of a brotherhood thing. It's been around since 'Nam.


and it was a slam on loko...the shit always lands me in a pinch.


----------



## hobogestapo

mix with 40 oz. and i am fine all by its lonesome and i be puking.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

i cant even drink those things anymore! they give me heart burn for like four days after. and im geussing that if theres enough complaints about energy being in the and them being directed towards a younger group then ya their gonna do somethin abt it. but i heard they only took the energy out.


----------



## japanarchist

Awesome thread, my first time drinking a loko was at a party, I didn't know what the hell it was but a friend told me "Trust me you'll like it". Later that night that night I found myself waking up in the neighbor's backyard.


----------



## Weston

I didn't read the whole six pages but I just want to say that 4 Loco fucked up all the Alcoholic and Caffeinated beverages in Texas. Because of some underage 4 Loco drinker with no driver's license getting into a car accident all the caffeine was removed from 4 Loco, Joose, Tilt and whatever else in Texas. Now I would rather drink a Dog Bite or a 211


----------



## Earth

Wow,
Never tried 4 Loco as me drinking days are pretty much behind me now,
but twenty years ago I lived for Crazy Horse Malt Liquior and Cisco Wine 

I used to be with a girl around that same time who judged her wine strictly by color and alcohol content.
I still have a bottle of her MD 20/20 kiwi lemon lime, which looked exactly like Prestone anti-freeze!!

Ah, The Glory Days.................................


----------



## Earth

...and speaking of Colt 45,
they used to make a POWERMASTER Colt 45 which was to die for !!

Want to say that was during the mid to late 1980's, but I could be wrong
as those years are fairly cloudy these days......


----------



## 12xPUKEx12

drunken marauder said:


> I have tried blast ughhh.. It was horrible I just tasted like the sludge from the bottom of a batch of hooch.. Like a big mouthful of grape peels.... And does anyone remember when a sidewalk slam was 211 and the bling bling boones farm???? fuck your 12% I think boones is like 16% I dont remember my liver doesnt allow me to drink shit like that anymore... I'll stick to my water beer...


1-blast is fucking delicious 2-bling bling is a mad dog flavor not boones 3- I am an asshole
This morning a had the choice between spending my two and a half dollars on a cup of coffee or a four loko. I chose coffee based on the whole body pain from last nights lokos. I feel I have made a great step for the future of all humanity. Your welcome.


----------



## trash diver

I have never tried it.Does it mix well with vodka?


----------



## bryanpaul

trash diver said:


> I have never tried it.Does it mix well with vodka?


YES!..... even better with everclear or golden grain (  )


----------



## 12xPUKEx12

thank you native guy in marshaltown


----------



## Anthorhitchhiker77

BelCh said:


> They cant ban four loko ! can they ?
> 
> They can't Ban whiskeys and vodkas'... So some stupid college kids got alcohol poisoning ! They could have done that with whiskey !
> 
> What do you think local , state , and possibly federal governments can do to ban the Energy beer if anything !
> 
> People say Ohh stock up on your four loko's
> yea that would be awsome if I won the lottery or something ! and Had like a bomb shelter food storage thing goin on but I Dont , I live two fifty too , to Two fifty most of the time


Lol how time flies 
now a bunker full of 4 lokos I don't have to manually mix redbull into everytime that's the dream


----------

